# Just been out in This!



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/cks42.JPG

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/digimeistter/CKs4.JPG

Awesome! that's all i can say [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is that a demo car? Interesting as they've put the S-line "RS6 style" wheels on it.

I love the S4 cab coz if it wasn't for that car I wouldn't have been able to buy mine off BigJon! :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I love the understatedness of it, hides the fact that it can unleash a big can can of whoopass if its provoked


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is the Skoda Favorit allowed in Other Marques?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Is the Skoda Favorit allowed in Other Marques?


 :lol:.

Yep it looks lovely. 8)

Most soft tops are ugly buggers...............but the A4/S4 cab is the exception to that particular rule.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vagman said:


> Most soft tops are ugly buggers


But their good looking drivers make up for it :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ronin,

Is that an admission the the TTC is the better looking car? :roll:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Ronin,
> 
> Is that an admission the the TTC is the better looking car? :roll:


Side by side a TTR with the roof up is no way as nice as a TTC ( IMO ) but with the roof down i think its the better of the two.
But we all know uggers hide in a metal shell !


----------

